# Laptop w/150mbps USB Wireless adapter only runs at 54mbps



## GaelicGal (Feb 7, 2013)

I have an SMCWBR14S-N4 router, and I'm using a usb wireless adapter that says it supports n, and promises speeds of 150 mbps. My signal strength is excellent, yet my speed is only 54 mbps. This is the only wireless connection on my network, I have 2 PCs connected at 100 mbps, and a Dish DVR connected at who knows what speed.

I've been trying to read questions and answers from others online, and I keep reading that ISP speed plays a role. How does my ISP's speed affect my wireless network's speed? (Plus, I run speedtest.net all the time and my download speed is usually 260 mbps.)

But my real question is how can I get higher speeds?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> 260 mbps


 thats an excellent speed 



> I keep reading that ISP speed plays a role.


 it only plays a role if low - ie if the download speed is 20mbps or as is common over the telephone ADSL speeds 6-12mbps then it does not really matter what speed the network is , as the isp is the limit 



> yet my speed is only 54 mbps.


 thats sounds like a wireless "G" speed the max speed on wireless "G" is 54mbps 
so i suspect there is a setting somewhere 
as other devices are getting higher wireless speeds , then its not a router setting - so it must be on the PC
have a look in device manager 
wireless adapter 
properties - see if there is a setting there for wireless "G" or "N"


----------



## GaelicGal (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi, I closed this because I'm now getting 135mbps after changing a few settings. I detailed what I did yesterday.. I can't get 260mbps because my adapter only goes to 150.

I still don't understand how my ISP's speed affects my network speed. I'm not talking about Internet speed. When I say network speed, I'm referring to things like file transfers, or running a program on a shared USB drive.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I still don't understand how my ISP's speed affects my network speed
> 
> When I say network speed, I'm referring to things like file transfers, or running a program on a shared USB drive


 they dont, they only control the download and upload speed , the LAN internal network speed will be down to the components on the network - routers/cables/adapters etc


----------



## GaelicGal (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks, that's what I thought, I just read several people claim that network speed was affected, so now I know they misspoke.


----------

